# new year new start, egg share to help others and fund icsi



## shellc1979 (May 8, 2007)

Hi all
Me and my dh had our first icsi cycle that went extremely well in march last year at care sheffield. We were placed on long protocol and we had 14 eggs collected 9 of which fertilised, 7 survived. unfortunatley non of them were suitable for freezing under clinic rules but 2 x 4 cell were replaced.
5 days after transfer i had a big bleed and so had to test which of course was a BFN .
It hit hard as i expected miracles as usual and ended up feeling more worthless than ever, i still refused councilling though which i wish i had taken now as i really did need it.

Since failing treatment i have been trying to fight the local pct for same allowence of funded IVF and ICSI treatment but got nowhere appart from been sent a letter stating N.I.C.E guidlines (nice my ****) .
The bills still kept coming in and our saving for next icsi was non exsistant so i looked into egg share. I think this option is the best route as our treatment is mainly funded but most importantly of all i get to give another lady something the most special gift she will ever recieve (if all goes well).

Me and my husband have discussed all possibol outcomes of the decision including the possibility of the child tracing us in later life and have decided that this would be a positive outcome, The thing i am worried about is deciding to find out if the recipient has a pregnancy from my eggs (i think this will be decided on my outcome).
Dont even know if eligable till tests done but fingers crossed.

First consultation next week would be very grateful if anyone who been through it can give me any pointers and advise on questions i should be asking.
I f successful also will want to keep a diary on here if ok to help others so will need to know hwre to post.

Also if anyone knows of a site where you can possibly choose your recipient would be great.


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

I did eggshare ivf in 2001. The rules were different then. They wouldn't even tell me if the recipient had got pregnant, which was a shame cos it would have been nice to know if I had helped someone. I'm not sure that it is possible to choose a recipient, I think the clinic match you with someone who closely matches your colouring, build etc.

I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Shell

I am also looking at egg share. From what I understand you get matched in looks to a woman, but that you can request that your eggs go to a woman under a certain age (or over)/with POF and stuff like that. Obviously the more specific you are then the possiblility of it taking longer to matched to someone, and so longer for you to have treatment. 

Good luck on your egg share journey, would be great to keep a diary on here for people to read!!

Bingbong x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive done 3 egg shares at the lister in london.your clinic will choose everything in your recip.you wont be looking for who you want to be matched with.they match it with hair colour,eye colour,character ect with the recip. you can find out if your recip had a pg aswell but not who,where and what though.they can trace you though if theyre over 18yrs old.
the thing is with egg sharing you have to think hard about doing it.if youre ok with a child born of your donation may look for you when theyre old enough.that if you dont produce enough eggs to share you will be asked to donate them all and have another cycle to yourself or to keep them for your self and not be able to egg share again.and also how you will feel if you get a bfn and you find out your recip got a bfp and a baby from your eggs.they will see a counsellor at the clinic about thses things and they will discuss this with you.also what i did was talk to my parents and asked them how they feel with sort of grandchildren out there they would have but may not or may see in the future.you have to think about all these kinds of things.


----------



## vic2207 (Jun 23, 2005)

hi dawn
if you contact the clinic that you had the treatment done the would be able to tell you of the outcome of your donation or write to the HFEA  and they can tell you


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

HI Dawn

I've donated twice (once was eggshare and once was donate all).  The first time I egg shared, I got a BFN.  Obviously, I was absolutely gutted.  When I went to my followup I asked about the receip and was told that she'd got a BFP and if I'm brtually honest, I was gutted.  Don't get me wrong, its great to help someone else out but I really wish I hadn't found out.  I was devestated by my failed cycle and having another child is such a big thing for me, that finding out the receipt had got pregnant was terrible.  My dreams had come crashing down around me but that the receip was pregnant and I found it all so unfair!  This happened in 2007 and after a few months I got my head around it.  I went on to do a donate all cycle in July last year as I wasn't ready to egg share due to a college course I was doing at the time.  I chose not to find out this time.  I think once I'm holding my much longed for baby I will contact the Lister and find out how many babies have been born through my eggs just so that I know, but until I have my one littleun I don't want to know.  

Good luck with whatever you decide, but think really long and hard about it, esp about finding out any receip's outcome.


----------

